# Hello Sherwood Park AB.



## EMK0973 (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi New to the forum. Have been dabbling in hobby machining for about 5-6 years. I have a CX701 lathe and CX601 mill.


----------



## Hruul (Jun 21, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Everett (Jun 21, 2021)

Nice, another local!  Welcome!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 22, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 22, 2021)

Welcome from Saskatchewan.


----------

